# General > Recommendations >  "spice" new indian restaurant in brora

## evo4

recently been to the new indian restaurant in brora called spice its beside  what used to be capaldi's you get an excellent meal and good friendly service and its very reasonably priced you can eat in or take away, definately worth a try

----------


## Metalattakk

The China Inn on Haymarket Terrace in Edinburgh is also very, very good. Great service, wonderful staff and heap big portions.

And by time you get your carry-oot home 'til Caithness, it'll be just as cold as any you'll get from Brora.

 ::

----------

